# Peavey 410 txf cab. Electrical engineers welcome lol, can't figure out wiring



## MrMcSick (Jul 27, 2014)

Not sure if this should be posted here or under the gear section?

Anyways I picked up a used peavey 410 txf cab off of craigslist. I made the mistake of not playing out of it before purchasing it but whatever. Got it home and the 2 bottom 10's weren't working so I tore it apart. I took 1 of the bottom 10's out and saw it was a 4ohm and the voice coil lead just broke off of the speaker wiring terminal, easy fix. I pulled the other bottom one and saw it was an 8ohm and got pissed thinking someone randomly replaced the speakers. You can tell someone had it apart before. Now that I'm pissed I rip the 2 top out and forget to look at the wiring orientation. Again 1 4ohm and 1 8ohm. Hmmmm maybe thats what is supposed to be in here then, I figure. I go and solder the broken lead and test that speaker with a 9 volt battery, it works yayyyy. Now I start wiring it all back up and am lost as to how it was orignally wired up and how 2 4ohm and 2 8ohms can make a 4ohm cab!!! The speakers are arranged in an x patter ohm wise with top left and bottom right being the 4 ohm and top right and bottom left being the 8ohm. I hook everything up how I thought it was and test the phasing with a 9 volt battery on the input jack. They are not all in phase, damnitttttttt. I piss around until they are all in phase and then test the ohms on the input jack, it varied from 17 down to 13.2 ohms WTFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I looked around for a schematic or even an internal shot of the cab to see how they are wired up with no luck. Only thing I keep finding are pics and people writing about 8ohm peavey cabs, which all 4 woofers have the same ohm rating in. My head hurts now lolol.

Someone please help me figure out this wiring in this thing.

I'll draw and post a paint photo of how its wired up at the moment in a couple of mins. Thanks.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 27, 2014)

I tested each speakers ohms and the 2 8ohm woofers were 10.7 ohms and the 4 ohm woofers were 8 ohms! I'm so lost.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 28, 2014)

MrMcSick said:


>



that wiring would be 14.66 ohms, and youd have an uneven distrubution of power. Id do it like this:

6 ohms but as long as you have a solid state head (being a bass rig I assume you do) itll be fine. Pretty even distribution of power. I dont think its possible to get a nice (4, 8 or 16ohm) resistance figure with those speakers.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like you need to raise hell and get your money back.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 28, 2014)

I was thinking about it all night and eventually wired it up into series/parallel for 6ohm. I had to add another wire so it couldn't have been set up like that from the factory. It sounds decent but I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it. I'm gonna call Peavey in a bit for more info. There is no way you can get 4 ohms out of those speakers whichever way you wire it up. I have an Ampeg b2-re and wanted a 4 ohm cab since I was only going to be running 1 cab.

Thanks for the reply Yo Wattup.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jul 28, 2014)

Called Peavey and they said it should have all 4 4 ohm woofers. He said it would work in the 6 ohm mode but the 4ohm woofers would be getting more juice and be louder which I already confirmed just by playing it and watching the 4 ohms move further on the low notes. Guess I'll see if I can get my money back, Wish me luck lol.


----------

